# ايداع طفلين أقباط لايتجاوزا التسعة اعوام في الأحداث بتهمة الإساءة للإسلام



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

في تطور جديد لأزمة عزبة عزبة ماركو ببني سويف،قررت نيابة الفشن إيداع نبيل ناجي رزق 10 سنوات ومينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات دار الرعاية لمدينة بني سويف، وعرضهم ثانية على النيابة يوم الأحد القادم.

وأكد ناجي رزق والد الطفل نبيل أن نجله الصغير لا يقرأ ولا يكتب،وكان يبحث في القمامة عن أي شيء مفيد فوجد بداخلها حقيبة صغيرة بها أوراق متمزقة كانت لنسخة من القرآن الكريم. الجدير بالذكر أنه منذ يومين عقد جلسة بمنزل أحد مسلمي قرية ماركو لنهاية أزمة الطفلين المسيحيين إلا أن والد كل منهم فوجئ اليوم بقرار النيابة لتحويل الطفلين للأحداث،هذا وتناشد أسر الطفلين المنظمات الحقوقية المعنية بالطفولة أن تنظر لحالة أبنائهم بعين الرحمة

الاقباط متحدون


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا بجد ..!!
فى تاكيد للخبر ده فى اى مكان تانى؟؟
اصله لو خبر صحيح تبقى مصيبه *


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا بجد ..!!
> فى تاكيد للخبر ده فى اى مكان تانى؟؟
> اصله لو خبر صحيح تبقى مصيبه *



http://www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News/Detail.php?Id=36052



http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=309420


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عظيمه يا مصر يا أرض النعم ...!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> عظيمه يا مصر يا أرض النعم ...!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 خلالالالالالالالالالاص مبقيتش ارض النعم استاذى
لكن لسة الأمل موجود فينا بوعود رب المجد


----------



## Mesopotamia (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب يحميهم ويحمينا شكرا لك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كلام بغيض لا يستطيع عقلى ان يتخيل كل هذا الظلم حتى الاطفال لن تنجوا منكم ربنا موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبس طفلين قبطيين بتهمة إزدراء الإسلام*

*قررت نيابة بني سويف اليوم الاربعاء حبس طفلين قبطيين وايداعهما دارا لاحتجاز الاحداث لمدة اسبوع على ذمة التحقيق في الاتهام الموجه اليهما بازدراء الاديان بحسب ما افاد مصدر قضائي.

وقال المصدر ان الطفلين نبيل ناجي رزق (10 سنوات) ومينا نادي فرج (9 سنوات) اودعا مركزا لاحتجاز الاحداث لمدة اسبوع بناء على قرار من النيابة على ذمة التحقيق في شكوى تقدم بها اهالي قرية عزبة ماركو محافظة بني سويف يتهمهما بازدراء الدين الاسلامي لقيامهما بتمزيق أوراق تحتوي نصوص قرأنية.

وأكد ناجي رزق والد الطفل نبيل أن نجله الصغير لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وكان يبحث في القمامة عن أي شيء مفيد فوجد بداخلها حقيبة صغيرة بها أوراق متمزقة كانت لنسخة من القرآن 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*اسوشيتد برس: اعتقال مسيحيين بعد تبولهما على المصحف بـ"بنى سويف"


قالت وكالة اسوشيتد برس الإخبارية الأمريكية، إن النيابة العامة بمحافظة بنى سويف أكدت على اعتقال صبيين مسيحيين، بعد ورود بلاغات من الأهالى تؤكد قيامهما بالتبول على نسخ من القرآن، لافتة إلى أن الصبيان، الذين تتراوح أعمارهما بين تسعة وعشرة أعوام، تم اعتقالهما فى وقت سابق هذا الأسبوع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*كنت عايز اعرف ما مصير كتب العربى التى تحوى كلها نصوص قرآنية ....؟؟؟ ألا يلقيها المسلمون فى صفائح القمامة .... ونجدها عند بائعى الطعمية يلفون فيها الطعمية والطرشى ثم تلقى فى الشارع لتدوسها الاقدام ...؟؟؟*


----------



## Abu Nezar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يحميهون ةيبعد الأذا عنكون


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*اصبحنا نجد الكره ومحاولة ايذاء المسيحيين حتى فى اطفالهم .
هذه الحادثة جاءت فى وقت جيد لترى للجميع كيف ستكيل المحكمة بمكيالين فهى نفس التهمة الموجهه لأبو اسلام بتمزيق الكتاب المقدس ولكن استطيع ان اجزم ان الحكم سيكون مختلف فى الحالتين.
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بصراحه دى باقت حاجه مستفزه جدا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*بلاش أعلق أحســــــن *


----------



## چاكس (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*بدأ المسلسل السخيف  بمصر مع بداية سيطرة الاخوان المسلمين علي الحكم فيها 
1- بدأ بالقبض علي مدرس بأحدي مدارس الصعيد والحكم بسجنه ستة اعوام بتهمة ازدراء الاسلام .
2- ترحيل صيدلي واهله من احدي قري المنيا .
3-القبض علي الشاب البير صابر من المرج .
4- القبض علي المدرسة نيفين بأحدي قري أسيوط بالتهمة ذاتها وكأن اولي الامر عندنا لا عندهم دم ولا عندهم نظر ولا تقدير للمرأة الحامل .
5- القبض علي طفلين قبطيين بعزبة ماركو ببني سويف حيث قررت نيابة الفشن إيداع نبيل ناجي رزق 10 سنوات ومينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات دار الرعاية لمدينة بني سويف، وعرضهم ثانية على النيابة يوم الأحد القادم. 

على فكرة ... التهمة ( و مش عارف مين الاهبل اللى ممكن يسميها تهمة ) سهل اثباتها يكفي شهادة اي مسلم امام النيابة وقوله انك سببته بالدين زى ما حصل مع مدرس سوهاج، او انك مقلتش صلي الله عليه وسلم بعد ذكرك للنبي محمد رسول الاسلام زى ما حصل مع المدرسة نيفين اللى اتهمها طفل من طلابها المسلمين بانها لم تفعل ذلك ، او انك او احد زملائك قام بإضافة شي علي صفحتك علي الفيس بوك يشتم منها انها تنتقد الاسلام كما حدث مع الصيدلي القبطي او ان تقوم بتمزيق ورقة مكتوب عليها آيات قرانية وربما انك لا تعرف القراءة والكتابة كما حدث مع الطفل نبيل الذي صرح والده بانه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة .:t4:
المهم التهمة سهلة وبسيطة واثباتها لا يحتاج الي الا شهادة شهود وما اكثر هؤلاء الشهود المتعصبون الذين لا يريدون فقط القاء الاقباط في  السجون ولكنهم يريدون محوهم من علي وجه الارض.

تهـــم .. لا عقلانية 
اروح ادور اروح ادور اروح ادور .. على عقلى :59:


*


----------



## أَمَة (3 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كنت عايز اعرف ما مصير كتب العربى التى تحوى كلها نصوص قرآنية ....؟؟؟ ألا يلقيها المسلمون فى صفائح القمامة .... ونجدها عند بائعى الطعمية يلفون فيها الطعمية والطرشى ثم تلقى فى الشارع لتدوسها الاقدام ...؟؟؟*


 

كلامك يفهمه العقلاء والمفكرين* فقط* أخي صوت صارخ... وبدون تعليق.


----------



## besm alslib (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يكتر خيركم يا ثوار مصر رجعتو ايام عبدالناصر 

حققتو الحريه و نشرتو الديمقراطيه ورجعتو لاصحاب الحقوق حقوقهم 

الف مليووون مبروك عليكم ثورتكم 

ويا نيالكم ع بلدكم  من اللي عمتجنيه ايديكم ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هتحاكموا اولاد صغارهذا ظلم  
المفروض الشكوى تترفع دوليا طالما الظلم وصل للاطفال
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشمعنا انا دمى يتحرق لوحدى ؟؟ لازم اقولكم 

وائل الابراشى اتصل بنائب الحرية و العدالة فى مجلس الشعب المنحل ( ربنا يحل صواميل مخهم اكتر ماهى محلولة ) فقال كلام حلو خالص و ان حصلت مصالحة و كل حاجة و الكهنة كلهم اعتذرو و أبدو استعدادهم للمرور على بيت بيت من بيوت المسلمين للاعتذار لهم .. و جه فى وسط الكلام ان الاطفال لازالو محبوسين .. لان الصلح كان مشروط بأن يتعرض الاطفال للمسألة القانونية و الصلح لا يعفيهم من القضاء .. امال الصلح و الاعتذار ليه ؟؟ عشان اهالى القرى اللى جنبهم ميجوش يعبرو عن غضبهم ( واخدين بالكم من التعبير عن الغضب بيبقى ازاى ) فى مسيحيين القرية دى ...


السؤال هنا بقا .. هو اما العاقل الراشد المتربى ابو اسلام قطع الانجيل عن عمد و اعترف رسمى قدام الناس و هللوله الله اكبر .. كان ايه رد فعل غضب المسيحيين ؟؟ و مين اعتذر لكل المسيحيين نفر  نفر ؟؟؟ *


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بالفيديو هام جداا جداا القبض على طفلين أقباط بقرية بمركز الفشن بنى سويف بتهمة أزدراء الدين الأسلامى شاهد تفاصيل ماحدث واخر التطوارت حتى                                                                                                            [YOUTUBE]BZ17LCxw6fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (3 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اشمعنا انا دمى يتحرق لوحدى ؟؟ لازم اقولكم
> 
> وائل الابراشى اتصل بنائب الحرية و العدالة فى مجلس الشعب المنحل ( ربنا يحل صواميل مخهم اكتر ماهى محلولة ) فقال كلام حلو خالص و ان حصلت مصالحة و كل حاجة و الكهنة كلهم اعتذرو و أبدو استعدادهم للمرور على بيت بيت من بيوت المسلمين للاعتذار لهم .. و جه فى وسط الكلام ان الاطفال لازالو محبوسين .. لان الصلح كان مشروط بأن يتعرض الاطفال للمسألة القانونية و الصلح لا يعفيهم من القضاء .. امال الصلح و الاعتذار ليه ؟؟ عشان اهالى القرى اللى جنبهم ميجوش يعبرو عن غضبهم ( واخدين بالكم من التعبير عن الغضب بيبقى ازاى ) فى مسيحيين القرية دى ...
> 
> ...



*ما عاش اللى يحرق دمك يا دكتورة ...

ازدراء الاديان في نظر المسلمين هو المس بدين الاسلام فقط وازدراء الاديان الاخرى من وجهة نظرهم من قبل المسلمين هو جزء من واجبهم الديني وعلى الاخرين الاستماع لهم دون ابداء اي اعتراض والا الويل و صلاة الجمعة هي عندهم لاتكتمل الا اذا شتموا الاديان الاخرى هذا هو الاسلام دين الرحمة والمساواة الرحمة عندهم شتم الاخرين والاخرين يجب ان يسكتوا عن الشتيمة .*


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وااللى حرق الانجيل علنى دة متساب ليه !!!!!​


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اشمعنا انا دمى يتحرق لوحدى ؟؟ لازم اقولكم
> 
> وائل الابراشى اتصل بنائب الحرية و العدالة فى مجلس الشعب المنحل ( ربنا يحل صواميل مخهم اكتر ماهى محلولة ) فقال كلام حلو خالص و ان حصلت مصالحة و كل حاجة و الكهنة كلهم اعتذرو و أبدو استعدادهم للمرور على بيت بيت من بيوت المسلمين للاعتذار لهم .. و جه فى وسط الكلام ان الاطفال لازالو محبوسين .. لان الصلح كان مشروط بأن يتعرض الاطفال للمسألة القانونية و الصلح لا يعفيهم من القضاء .. امال الصلح و الاعتذار ليه ؟؟ عشان اهالى القرى اللى جنبهم ميجوش يعبرو عن غضبهم ( واخدين بالكم من التعبير عن الغضب بيبقى ازاى ) فى مسيحيين القرية دى ...
> 
> ...


من وجهة نظرهم ان الدين عن الله الاسلام وما عداه ليس بدين يعنى الاذدراء للاسلام فقط (وبعدين ما عاش الى يحرق دمك ابنتى الجميلة)


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> و اللى حرق الانجيل علنى دة متساب ليه !!!!!​


*مشكلتنا ليست معه ، وأدعو لألا يعاقب .

مشكلتنا مع من يسجن الأقباط وحتى الأطفال لأجل كتاب كتاب لا يستحق .
*​


----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)

استحالة أقدام طفلي عزبة ماركوا علي تدنيس القران لأنهما أميين
2012-10-04 0958 







بني سويف : جرجس وهيب

أكد مصدر قبطي بعزبة ماركو التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية تلت بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف أن أسرة الطفلين نبيل نادي رزق 10 سنوات ومينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات المتهمين بتمزيق وتدنيس القران قاموا بزيارتهم في دار رعاية الطفل التي قررت نيابة الفشن إيداعهم بها حتي يوم الأحد القادم وهما بخير . وأضاف المصدر أن العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط بعزبة ماركوا طيبة للغاية وانه تم الاتفاق خلال جلسة الصلح التي عقدت بالعزبة بحضور عدد كبير من مسلمي وأقباط العزبة وبعض رجال الشرطة أن يتم التصالح بين المسلمين والأقباط بالقرية علي أن تسير الإجراءات القانونية في مسارها الطبيعي . وأشار المصدر أن الطفلين احدهما أمي تماما لم يلتحق بالمدرسة والثاني خرج من المدرسة بعد العام الثاني بسبب تدني مستواه العلمي ويجهل حتي كتابة أسمة وكذلك أباء وأمهات الطفلين من الأميين وهما من اسر بسيطة للغاية ويعملان مزارعين بالأجر اليومي وان الطفلين لا يستطيع أن يفرقا بين القران الكريم وأي كتاب أخر وتعمد الطفلين تمزيق القران شيء مستحيل حدوثه لأنهم أميين


----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الائتلاف المصري لحقوق الطفل يحمل مرسمسئولية ي تصعيد النزاعات الطائفية 


بقلم : تريزا سمير 

طالب الائتلاف المصرى لحقوق الطفل بوقف العبث بوحدة الشعب المصرى وتصعيد النزعات الطائفية محذرا من الزج بأطفال مصر فيها وقال في بيان صادر له "فى تطور خطير لأحداث عزبة ماركو ببني سويف، قررت نيابة الفشن إيداع الطفل نبيل ناجي رزق 10 سنوات والطفل مينا نادي فرج 9 سنوات ، دار الرعاية لمدينة بني سويف، وعرضهم ثانية على النيابة يوم الأحد القادم!!! وهو ما إعتبره الائتلاف المصرى لحقوق الطفل دعوة صريحة الى تصعيد النزعات الطائفية التى بدأت تظهر فى مصر بعد صعود جماعات الإسلام السياسى على قمة الساحة السياسية فى مصر... ومن جانبه حمل هانى هلال الأمين العام للائتلاف المصرى لحقوق الطفل رئيس الجمهورية بصفته مسئولية هذا التصعيد ومحاولات الزج بأطفال مصر كطرف فى صراع لبث روح الفتنة الطائفية بين شقى ونسيج هذا الوطن ، الذى بدأ بالفعل فى التمزق فى العديد من المواقع ولعل محاولات تهجير الأقباط من سيناء وعدم قدرة الدولة على بسط سيطرتها وقبضتها الأمنية هو دليل على العجز التام لمواجهة مثل هذا الكوارث أو عدم الرغبة فى مواجهتها وهو ما يتساوى مع مباركتها من قبل القائمين على شئون البلاد وأكد "هلال " أن الائتلاف سوف يتوجه للنائب العام لوقف هذا العبث بمستقبل أطفال مصر ووقف عرض الطفلين ( نبيل ومينا ) على النيابة لإمتناع المسئولية القانونية فى الأساس كما ناشد الائتلاف المصرى لحقوق الطفل كافة أطياف الشعب الصرى للتصدى لكافة المحاولات التى تعبث بمستقبل أطفال مصر ، وعدم الزج بهم وإستغلالهم فى إشعال نار الفتنة الطائفية فيما بين الشعب المصرى ، كما ناشد الائتلاف اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور بضرورة تعديل المادة 35 فى باب الحقوق والحريات لتضمن كفالة الدولة لحماية حقوق الطفل التى نصت عليها الاتفاقيات والمواثيق الدولية ذات الصلة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*النيابة تودع طفلين قبطيين دارا للأحداث إثر اتهامهما بتدنيس المصحف


أمر المستشار حمدى فاروق، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات بنى سويف، بإيداع الطفلين "مينا نادى فرج"، 9 سنوات، و"كرم رزق فتحى"، 10 سنوات، فى دار للأحداث لمدة 7 أيام، بعد أن أحالتهما الشرطة إليه للتحقيق معهما.

 كانت أجهزة الأمن ألقت القبض على الطفلين، مساء الاثنين الماضى، إثر بلاغ تقدم به أحد سكان عزبة "ماركو"، التابعة لمركز الفشن، اتهم فيه الطفلين بتدنيس المصحف الشريف.

 وبحسب مصدر أمنى، فإن أجهزة الأمن بمساعدة القيادات الشعبية نجحت فى امتصاص غضب الأهالى، بعدما تم إقناعهم بأن ما قام به الطفلان تصرف طفولى، فيما تجمهر عدد كبير من أتباع التيارات الإسلامية أمام مركز شرطة الفشن، مطالبين باتخاذ إجراءات رادعة حيال القيام بهذه التصرفات. 

 من ناحية أخرى، سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر فى قرية ماركو والقرى المجاورة لها فى مركز الفشن، خشية وقوع مصادمات بين المسلمين والأقباط، فيما فرضت قوات الأمن حراسة مشددة على دار رعاية الأحداث المودع بها الطفلان.*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اه يابلد عايذه الحرق بتتلككو للاطفال امال ابو جهل اللي قطع الانجيل علني في الشارع سيبينو
ياما نفسي بتولع فيكي بجاز


----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)

"جبرائيل" يدعو لوقفة أمام الاتحادية الأحد المقبل احتجاجًا على ما حدث بطفلي عزبة "ماركو"

الخميس ٤ اكتوبر ٢٠١٢ - ٢٧: ٠١ م 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





كتبت: ماريا ألفي
صرَّح الدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" – رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان – أن اليونسيف لحماية حقوق الطفل ستطرد مصر بسبب الانتهاكات التي تحدث لأطفال مصر.

ودعى "جبرائيل" إلى اعتصام مفتوح أمام الاتحادية يوم الأحد من أجل الأطفال، وطالب أيضًا بمقابلة عاجلة للدكتور "محمد مرسي"، رئيس الجمهورية، للحديث بهذا الشأن .

يُذكر أن طفلين لا يتجاوز عمرهم 10 سنوات تم إيداعهم بالأحداث، وذلك على خلفية تهمة إزدراء أديان.


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*
علمت الفجر من مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية أن الرئيس "محمد مرسى" قد أصدر قراراً بالإفراج عن الطفلين الموضوعان بقسم شرطة مركز الفشن بمحافظة بنى سويف على خلفية إتهامهم بإزدراء الأديان، والتى كادت أن تتسبب فى إندلاع فتنة طائفية جديدة ببنى سويف أمس.

حيث علمت الفجر أنه تم الإفراج عن الطفل ناجى رزق 10 سنوات طالب بالمرحلة الإبتدائية ومينا نادى فرج الطالب بالمرحلة الإبتدائية أيضا ، وكانت مديرية أمن بنى سويف أمس قد قامت بإحتجاز الطفلين داخل قسم مركز الفشن على خلفية العثور على حقيبة ممتلئة بالقاذورات ، وبجانبها بعض أوراق القرأن الكريم وهو ما أثار ضجه عارمة، وكاد أن يتسبب فى فتنة طائفية جديدة.

*


----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عاجل الإفراج عن طفلي عزية ماركو منذ ساعة
2012-10-04 15:40:49 


كتبت: ماريا ألفي

أعرب إتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا عن جزيل الشكر للدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" الذي أثار جريمة إلقاء القبض على الطفلين "نبيل" و"مينا" 9 و10 سنوات في العالم أجمع، وآثارها إعلاميا عالمياً مما جعل أنظار العالم تتجه العنصرية ضد أقباط مصر الذي لم يسلم منها حتى الأطفال الصغار. وأضاف الاتحاد – خلال بيان له – أنه بالتنسيق مع الدكتور "شريف دوس" -رئيس الهيئة القبطية العامة- بجانب المستشار "نجيب جبرائيل" والدكتور "سمير مرقس" وإتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأروربا تم الإفراج منذ ساعة عن الطفلين الصغيرين. وأكد أنه مما لا شك فيه إن إلقاء القبض على الطفلين أثار حفيظة كل نشطاء الأقباط في العالم أجمع، خاصة أقباط كندا وإتحادهم الجديد مما يؤكد أن الحركة القبطية ستتوج بالإتحاد في كل قارات العالم لأجل مصر والمصريين. وتقدم إتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا بالشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل ورفع الظلم عن المضطهدين في مصر خاصة مع صعود التيارات الراديكالية التي تسعى لتحويل مصر لأفغانستان أخرى مستغلة قانون إزدراء الأديان المخصص فقط للتنكيل وإضطهاد أقباط مصر. وكرر الاتحاد الشكر للدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" والدكتور "شريف دوس" والدكتور "سمير مرقس" ولكل نشطاء الأقباط في كندا برئاسة الدكتور "هانى شنودة" ولأعضاء إتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا على عدم صمتهم ورفضهم الظلم وعملهم للإفراج عن أطفال بني سويف الأبرياء. كما طالب كل نشطاء الأقباط بالعمل بروح الفريق الواحد بكل الاليات الحقوقية للضغط على النظام المصري ايقاف العمل بقانون ازدراء الاديان المهدد كل اقباط مصر .


----------



## منمونة منمونة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بالعكس القانون هو الحل 
ويكون متضمن الاديان بشكل عام 
عشان المذنب يعاقب وفقا لنص 
مش وفقا للاهواء 
كمان 
بلاش ننسى ان فيه ناس مصلحتها القانون مايتنفذش 
عشان تقل ادبها 
سواء مسلمين او مسيحين 
للاسف السب متبادل من الناحيتين 
والاهانة بتتكرر من الناحيتين 
والسبب عدم وجود عقاب 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> بالعكس القانون هو الحل
> ويكون متضمن الاديان بشكل عام
> عشان المذنب يعاقب وفقا لنص
> مش وفقا للاهواء
> ...



*طيب نعمل أيه فى القرآن ...... فأنه يزدرى بالمسيحية والمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب نعمل أيه فى القرآن ...... فأنه يزدرى بالمسيحية والمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟*



هو اما القران يقول عنكم انكم انصار الله يبقى بيزدرىكم 
لما يقول لكم دينكم ولى دين 
ولا اكراه فى الدين 
لما يمجد فى السيد المسيح وامه فى الوقت اللى بعض منكم نازل سب فى محمد والقران 

يبقى بيذريكم 
مش ممكن تكون حضرتك قرات القران كامل وتقول كدة 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> هو اما القران يقول عنكم انكم انصار الله يبقى بيزدرىكم
> لما يقول لكم دينكم ولى دين
> ولا اكراه فى الدين
> لما يمجد فى السيد المسيح وامه فى الوقت اللى بعض منكم نازل سب فى محمد والقران
> ...



*لما يقول قد كفر الذين يقولون أن المسيح هو الله ..... أزدراء ده ولا لأ

لما يقول وما صلبوه وما قتلوه أنما شبه لهم .... أزدراء ولا لأ

لما يدعوا المسيحين مشركين ...يبقى ازدراء ولا لأ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QayXV7IcquA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*محامي الطفلين يكذب خبر افراج الرئيس مرسي عن الطفلين الاقباط ومازال مقبوض عليهم

[YOUTUBE]-csXKKiRhO0[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*نعممممممممممم!!!!!!!*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لما يقول قد كفر الذين يقولون أن المسيح هو الله ..... أزدراء ده ولا لأ*
> 
> * لما يقول وما صلبوه وما قتلوه أنما شبه لهم .... أزدراء ولا لأ*
> 
> * لما يدعوا المسيحين مشركين ...يبقى ازدراء ولا لأ؟؟؟؟*



انا مؤمنة بوحدانية الله  
وانه لاوالد له ولا ولد 
والمسيح لم يصلب
 بل رفعه الله اليه 
وبعدين انا فى نظرك كافرة 
لانى كافرة بصلبه وببنوته والهويته 
تبقى انت كمان بتذدرينى 
​


----------



## jajageorge (5 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لما يقول قد كفر الذين يقولون أن المسيح هو الله ..... أزدراء ده ولا لأ
> 
> لما يقول وما صلبوه وما قتلوه أنما شبه لهم .... أزدراء ولا لأ
> 
> لما يدعوا المسيحين مشركين ...يبقى ازدراء ولا لأ؟؟؟؟*



متتعبش نفسك ياحبيبى هم كلهم حافظين كلمتين مابيتغيروش بيحاولوا يحسنوا منظرهم ولكن الواقع اليم ربنا يحفظنا


----------



## jajageorge (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*محمد مرسى لقد وصل الماء الى الانف*




  لا اريد احد ان ينتقدنى مرة اخرى عندما اقول ان الحكم فى مصر يفرق بين المسلم والقبطى. مرة اخرى القبض على اطفال لا يزيد عمرهم عن 9 سنين بتهمة ازدراء الدين الاسلامى!! و الأعجب عضو مجلس الشعب الاخوانى يقول "احنا حقنا الدماء مقابل ان يسجنا"!! ما هذا العبث المقرف الذى نعيشه فى مصر، لقد نفذ الصبر على تلك الامور، رجل مثل ابو اسلام يمزق الانجيل و النيابة تعطيه افراج و يخرج فى مظاهرة اخرى يسب السيد المسيح!!!! و شيخ اخر يقول عن السيدة العذراء انها تزوجت!!! و الامن يسجن اطفال الاقباط!!!! ماذا تريدون؟؟ هل تريدون ان يترك كل الاقباط مصر؟؟ ام تريدون ان يحيا الاقباط فى مصر كالاموات خائفين حتى ان يخرجوا من مدفنهم؟؟ انى اريد ان اصرخ بكل قوة بكل كيانى و اقول "لقد وصل الماء الى الانف"

جون جورج كيرلس


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انا مؤمنة بوحدانية الله
> وانه لاوالد له ولا ولد
> والمسيح لم يصلب
> بل رفعه الله اليه
> ...



*تمام ..... وأحنا عشان فى مجتمع إسلامى ..... حلال لك أزدراء المسيحية لأن تلك تعاليم قرآنك ...... يبقى بلاش نحط قوانين .... لأن لا المسيحية بتعترف بنبوة نبى الإسلام .... ولا الإسلام بيعترف بما تؤمن به المسيحية .... 

يبقى الحل أيه ......؟؟؟؟

الحل أن تكون المسيحية داخل الكنائس دون تدخل فى أمور الدولة ..... ويكون الإسلام داخل المساجد دون تدخل فى قوانين الدولة .... ويتم تجريم العنصرية الدينية على الجميع وسن قوانين تتوافق مع مبادئ المجتمع وقيمه*


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلمك الجميل*، جدا اخي العزيز *صوت صارخ*، *تحقق *من زمن بعيد في البلاد التي ينعتونها في بلاد الكفار ويتهافتون الى الهجرة اليها لكي يستمتعوا بالحرية والكرامة المحرومين منها في بلادهم. 

أما _بلاد المؤمنين _مايلة حبيتين ومش عارفة تقف على رجليها ولن تقف في يوم من الأيام لأن قوانينها لا تعرف السلام ولا المحبة، ولا تعترف بالأخر.
 
يا رب السلام ارحم هذه البلاد لكي تعرف الإيمان الحقيقي ويعم فيها السلام الذي لا يكون بدون ملك السلام..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> *ويتم تجريم العنصرية الدينية على الجميع وسن قوانين تتوافق مع مبادئ المجتمع وقيمه*



جميلة الحتة دى ياأستاذنا صوت صارخ 

تيجى نبدأ بالمنتدى ؟

موافق ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> جميلة الحتة دى ياأستاذنا صوت صارخ
> 
> تيجى نبدأ بالمنتدى ؟
> 
> موافق ؟



*لما لا ....... نحن كمنتدى دينى مسيحى ...... لا نكن كراهية للمسلمين ..... لكن من حقنا نقاش ما فى الإسلام من تعاليم ..... ومن حق المسلمين ان يناقشونا فيما فى المسيحية من تعاليم ..... حوارا موضوعيا  *


----------



## jajageorge (5 أكتوبر 2012)

«فريدوم هاوس» تدين «اعتقال» الحكومة طفلين متهمَين بـ«ازدراء الأديان»   
بسمة المهدي 


أدانت منظمة «فريدوم هاوس»، الخميس، قرار السلطات المصرية باحتجاز طفلين بتهمة ازدراء الأديان، مطالبة بإطلاق سراحهم على الفور، ودعت الحكومة المصرية إلى احترام حرية الاعتقاد، وحرية الحق في التعبير. 

وذكرت المنظمة الأمريكية، المعنية بمراقبة حقوق الإنسان حول العالم، في بيان صدر، الأربعاء، أن «القوانين الوطنية لتجريم ازدراء الأديان توظف لقمع الأقليات الدينية، وتقييد قدرة الأغلبية الدينية في ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية بالطريقة التي تختارها». 

وأضافت أن «مصر وباكستان من ضمن الدول التي تشهد بوادر مقلقة بشأن حملة على حرية التعبير من خلال سوء استخدام قوانين ازدراء الأديان، مما أدى إلى زيادة الاحتجاز والعنف المميت». 

وذكرت المنظمة الأمريكية أن «الطفلين مينا نادى فرج، 9 أعوام، ونبيل رزق ناجي، 10 أعوام، من بني سويف، تم اعتقالهما بعد زعم رجل بأنه رآهما يتبولان على صفحات من القرآن الكريم، ورميها بجوار مسجد». 



المصرى اليوم


----------



## منمونة منمونة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لما لا ....... نحن كمنتدى دينى مسيحى ...... لا نكن كراهية للمسلمين ..... لكن من حقنا نقاش ما فى الإسلام من تعاليم ..... ومن حق المسلمين ان يناقشونا فيما فى المسيحية من تعاليم ..... حوارا موضوعيا  *



ههههههههههههه 
من يوم مادخلت وانا عمالة ابعت لدونا وماى روك 
شكاوى بسبب المحبة دى 
ع فكرة ممكن لانتفق عقائديا ولكن يبقى شيء يجعل منا متفقين انسانيا 
الاحترام 
لما انا احترمك عمرى ماهاغلط فى حد انت بتحبه فما بالك لو كنت انا كمان بحبه ومؤمنة بيه 
وانت كمان لو احترمتنى 
عمرك ما تغلط فى حد انا بحبه حتى لو انت لاتعترف بيه
القصة قصة احترام ليس الا ​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههه
> من يوم مادخلت وانا عمالة ابعت لدونا وماى روك
> شكاوى بسبب المحبة دى


مع الام امه 
و اظن انهم قدموا محبة كبيرة جدا فلا داعي لذكر بعض الاشخاص الذين يسيئون لسبب او لاخر لكن كل هذا ضد الايمان المسيحي 


> لما انا احترمك عمرى ماهاغلط فى حد انت بتحبه فما بالك لو كنت انا كمان بحبه ومؤمنة بيه


عزيزتي 
النقد لا يعني كراهية و لا حقد لكنه نقد لاجل الصالح و كما يسمي نقد بناء
اما مكمن المشكلة ان الكثيرون يألهون الانبياء و يضعون حولهم عصمة و لا يقدر احد ان يقترب و لا حتي يريدون التفكير في من اوصل اليهم الرسالة كيف كانت حالته و شخصيته و بيئته 
و عليه لا يتقبلون النقد اي كانت صورته و يعتبرونه مسبة 
ربما العيب ليس في النقد ..


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## منمونة منمونة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> مع الام امه
> و اظن انهم قدموا محبة كبيرة جدا فلا داعي لذكر بعض الاشخاص الذين يسيئون لسبب او لاخر لكن كل هذا ضد الايمان المسيحي
> 
> عزيزتي
> ...



وانا قلت غير كدة  
بس فعلا هنا ناس بتكرهنى لانى مسلمة 
احنا مش هننافق بعض 
دى حقيقة 
وبعدين انا اتقبل النقد بس ماتجيش تقول على نبيي اللى هو عندى اغلى من امى وابويا وكل من على الارض انه زير نساء وتقوللى نقد 
ماتجيش تقوللى انه ارهابى وتقوللى نقد بناء 
دى يبقى اسمها استهزاء 
ومسبة ​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> وانا قلت غير كدة





> بس فعلا هنا ناس بتكرهنى لانى مسلمة
> احنا مش هننافق بعض
> دى حقيقة



علي حد معلوماتي الضيقة ان من كان يعاملك بطريقة غير لائقة تغير وضعه الان كما اري و لست مدركا تماما لذلك 
و علي كل حال ان كان البعض يفعل فذلك لا يضر المسيحية في شئ لان تعليم السيد المسيح ترفض ذلك بشدة في كثير من المواضع 
 "كونوا كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل" (مت 5: 48
"مهما فعلتموه بأحد اخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر، فبى قد فعلتم (متى 25)
ومن أجمل تعليم السيد المسيح في العلاقات مع الناس، هى قوله "مهما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم، افعلوا انتم بهم". وقوله أيضًا "بالكيل الذي به تكيلون، يُكال لكم".
و يقول الرسول بولس
لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
 فَإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ  فَاسْقِهِ. لأَنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تَجْمَعْ جَمْرَ نَارٍ عَلَى  رَأْسِهِ».
 لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.
رو 12 : 19-21



> وبعدين انا اتقبل النقد بس ماتجيش تقول على نبيي اللى هو عندى اغلى من امى وابويا وكل من على الارض انه زير نساء وتقوللى نقد
> ماتجيش تقوللى انه ارهابى وتقوللى نقد بناء
> دى يبقى اسمها استهزاء
> ومسبة


عندك حق ممكن يكون النقد بالشكل ده لازع 
لكن قدام ده هل بنلاقي رد و لا بنلاقي مسبة للرد علي (المسبة)
مش معقول اقول لحد انت حرامي يقولي ما انت كمان حرامي 

يعني المفروض الرد يبقي رد عاقل منطقي في نقط مدعم بالاستشهادات من القرأن و السنة 
مش حد يقول رسول الاسلام اتجوز كتير و كان عنده ملكات يمين و هو بكده  (شهواني )
الاقي الرد طيب ما هو السيد المسيح اتجوز !!!!!!!!
اصل داود اتجوز 
ابراهيم كان عنده ( ملكت يمين ) 

اعتقد عدم الرد ده هو اللى بيتبعه نقد اكثر شدة علشان الناس تتحمس شوية و تبدأ تقرا و نلاقي رد مقنع 

ده توضيح مش دفاع عن هذا النوع من النقد و لا شبهه 
تقبلي مني كل احترام و تقدير لشخصك المحترم


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*يغلق!*​


----------

